# Female swimming instructor dubai



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello does anyone know a female swimming instructor who can come to tecom n teach me? We have a pool in our building and i am a begginer as i have never swam before. Thnxx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

anne86 said:


> Hello does anyone know a female swimming instructor who can come to tecom n teach me? We have a pool in our building and i am a begginer as i have never swam before. Thnxx


Can you PM me?


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont think i have to make 3 posts more to be able to pm


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

How can i pm u? I need instructions as m new thnxx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

That's fine, just keep posting and when you have five I think it is,you'll be able to PM me by clicking on my 'picture'


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok thnxx i think this is my fifth post


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello i pm u yestrday did u get it?


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

There are plenty of people usually swimming. I live in Tecom as well and I'm trying to learn what others tell me to do. I dont require a proper teacher.


----------



## symba (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi anne its great that ur trying to learn swimming,have u tried to search on dubbizle
Or u can contact this company (deep blue sea) they teach diving and they have very good instructors so maybe they can help u.
055-551-5006


----------



## Joe EK (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello Anne,

Hope you have found a swimming instructor to come and give you lessons.
If you still did not find one please contact me "post reply" or PM me, I might be able to assist with that matter.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

female instructor?

how sexist you are 

only in Dubai....


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Come on, dont start judging...i m muslim and as per my beliefs i can only learn through a female instructor....so thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

anne86 said:


> Come on, dont start judging...i m muslim and as per my beliefs i can only learn through a female instructor....so thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oh well if you're muslim then whatever. When I read the Koran I must have missed the section which states that swimming instructors must be of the same sex as the learner. Must read it again soon. Who am I to criticise though?
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome back JJ 

Anne, if you find someone please let us know, one of my friends is interested.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> anne86 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, dont start judging...i m muslim and as per my beliefs i can only learn through a female instructor....so thanks[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Mudblud said:


> Jumeirah Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of whether its religious or not, no point chastising a person because they would feel more comfortable being taught by a woman.
> ...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Welcome back JJ



Thanks. We'll just have to see how long you put up with me for this time....


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Mudblud said:
> 
> 
> > or person with a particular passport/age/hair colour/eye colour/height etc etc
> ...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

And TBH I wouldn't get taught by a welshman either, most of them can't swim otherwise they would of escaped long ago.


I always said it was a mistake not flooding offa's ****


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> And TBH I wouldn't get taught by a welshman either, most of them can't swim otherwise they would of escaped long ago.
> 
> 
> I always said it was a mistake not flooding offa's ****


Are you one of the many Welshman which escaped to Algeria in the great offloading of 75?


----------

